# Just ordered the speakers and amp for my audio tube!!..have mounting questions



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well..i just finished up the tubes for my split audiotubes..and i ordered some mtx 2 way 6.5 speakers and a pyle 240 amp..tomorrow the tubes will get a new camo paint job..BUT.. how does everyone mount these things???.. Bungees? Zipties? :bigeyes:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

On my wife's, I drilled holes and used "u" bolts to secure it to the rack. Silicones the jokes up really good.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

you know what on my rack there is a strategically placed little square right underneath there im gonna mount it...i think im just gonna drill a hole and use a bolt and a wingnut ;-)


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I used small ratchet straps, the cheap kind... They are done in a way that doesn't allow them to be in the way of anything...


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well...just finished the audio tubes..after UPS lost my speakers in the mail...went to west marine and bought their cheap $30 speakers and they actually sound awesome AND the amp i bought..plye 240 doesnt fit in the 6 inch pipe..SO.. i out it in a ammo can ..heres some pics


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

awesome job! I have all the parts except the tube. Where did you pick it up, and what kind of caps did you use on the end? I'm having a hard time finding 'em.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

i actually had all of the couplings and caps at work..but when i went to lowes they had them there but they were like $15 a piece ..lowes had the pipe too.the problem is that it only comes in 10ft length so you are gonna have about 8 ft left..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I found the pipe in 2 or 3 ft sections at lowes. It is by the drain pipe stuff. Saved me alot of money and did not have all the extras.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

thats awesome...im probably gonna build another set or 2 with the rest and sell them


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Did you end up building anymore audiotubes chapy?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have an audiotubes that i never finished. its just the pipe and 2 90's that is for sale


----------

